# Speaking of "preaching style"…



## raekwon (Oct 24, 2010)

Somewhat interesting article...
(Actually, it wasn't very well-researched, but it was a good try.)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/10/20/whooping/index.html


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for that article Rae. I was listening to an interview with Ken Jones and he had some poor things to say about "whooping" and I figured this was what he was talking about. I have seen this done both poorly and well and the author of the article is right. It really is like good and bad opera. 

Though I got a chuckle out of this line.


> Mitchell says European culture tends to distrust emotion. That instinct, he says, goes as far back as the Greeks who frowned upon the exuberant worship of pagan religions.


----------



## littlepeople (Oct 25, 2010)

Thabiti Anyabwile interacts with this over at 9marks Talks from God Exposed: Awkward Preaching in a Comfortable Age (Day II) | 9Marks


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 25, 2010)

I heard a program on the whoop on the BBC World service recently.BBC - Podcasts - Heart and Soul: faith perspectives The podcast should be about the second one down.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 25, 2010)

So any thoughts on the most burning issue presented by the article: "Can white people whoop?"


----------



## Emmanuel (Oct 25, 2010)

Do any Reformed seminaries teach this in their homiletics classes?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 25, 2010)

py3ak said:


> So any thoughts on the most burning issue presented by the article: "Can white people whoop?"


 
I think we just go, "Yeee hawww" really loud.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 25, 2010)

py3ak said:


> So any thoughts on the most burning issue presented by the article: "Can white people whoop?"



They should've just left that part out. What a stupid piece of writing that section was.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2010)

> "When I was in seminary, I was taught that you had to earn the right to whoop," Smith says. "What earns you the right is solid exegesis, scholarship, being able to apply the message."


Ah yes, that's my favorite verse in the Bible where it commands whooping by male or female ministers after these important criteria are met...


----------



## Skyler (Oct 25, 2010)

As a white person, no, I cannot "whoop". I've tried it and my voice simply doesn't go high enough. It ends up more like a "Wh-" [strangled sound].


----------



## littlepeople (Oct 26, 2010)

py3ak said:


> So any thoughts on the most burning issue presented by the article: "Can white people whoop?"



Stryper?

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

MySpace Player


----------

